# 2buck !



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Testing...Testing..!


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Dont think your signal is getting through.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

gazman said:


> Dont think your signal is getting through.


It was worth a try .


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

I would at least like to know if he's still kicking.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

I learnt a lot of tricks from that ole ****er :yes:


----------

